# Good afternoon from Britain.



## fmk.6john (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello all


I have been recommended this forum from a fellow member so thought I would register and get my nose in.


I am a self confessed jet freak from Britain, my interests are now growing into the warbird scene (hence the reason me being here!!), I work on an oil refinery and have two young daughters.

Shift work and kids makes time for hobbies restricted but when I get out I like nothing more than visiting our museums and practising photography, once I work out how to i will post some of my WW1 warbird picks.


That's all for now folks!!.


Regards,


John.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello John:

Welcome to the forum. Lot's of great people here with a wealth of 
information....... that they are willing to share. Welcome aboard.

Charles


----------



## timshatz (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard John.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2007)

Hallo and greetings from Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Which member recommended the site to you?


----------



## fmk.6john (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies

Crashgate3 got me into all this a few years ago and I have never looked back, top bloke and a real inspiration for me.

Here are a few of my recent pictures for you all to have a peek at, hopefully I will be getting a few more warbid pics soon.







































Regards,


John.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## Bf109_g (Aug 8, 2007)

Great pics! 

And welcome to the forum, John.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah G'day John
Welcome from OZ.....


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum John. Very nice pix you've got there. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome from the other side of the pond!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 9, 2007)

hey mate, welcome.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 9, 2007)

Great pics John! Welcome to the site.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello and welcome from another Aussie.... and thanks for the Great Pics.


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 10, 2007)

Hiya and welcome. 
Great pics, they from Duxford? Is that the AAM in the last 3 pics?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2007)

YESSSS! One more from the UK. You better watch out, you guys out there in the old colonies....hi and welcome to the circus by the way matey.

Awesome pics too!


----------



## trackend (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome to the site John 

Lee


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 21, 2007)

Get lost.....
A lot of your pix are better than mine
Hendon next...???


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> YESSSS! One more from the UK. You better watch out, you guys out there in the old colonies....hi and welcome to the circus by the way matey.
> 
> Awesome pics too!



What? You're gonna invade us?

Anyways, welcome to the site!

Great pics, I'd love to see more of that 109.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, John. You'll find lots of good people here.....people
with a wealth of knowledge..... and people who don't mind sharing what
they know.... Welcome aboard.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 22, 2007)

Excellent pics...Welcome to ww2aircraft

TO


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome, John . . . yes, lots of info at this site, possibly more than you ever bargained for!

But seriously, this is a great forum; I subscribe to a few others, and this is definitely the best one.


----------



## fmk.6john (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for all your reply's, the first couple of pics were from RIAT 2007 and the other are all from Duxford.

In a couple of weeks time I shall be going on a big boys outing to RAF Hendon which has a very large collection of WWII aircraft, I will do my best to post some pics when I get back.


Regards,


John.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 23, 2007)

Dont forget your memory cards.....


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 23, 2007)

[QUOTEGreat pics, I'd love to see more of that 109.[/QUOTE]

I was stood next to him at the time...so Im getting in before him...
BF109 at Duxford


----------



## Njaco (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice! I'm guessing by the looks of the engine its a post-war Spanish built?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes that looks like a Buchon rather than a Bf 109.

And yes I just looked it up on the Imperial War Museum Website and it is a Buchon.

Here is a pic of it on the website:
IWM Duxford - Europe's premier aviation museum : Buchon 109

The Imperial War Museum has several real Bf 109s though.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Adler. Its nice looking as is the Fw behind it though I suspect the 190 markings are alittle off.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2007)

Why is that? I cant see the markings eneogh to see if they are correct or not.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 24, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Why is that? I cant see the markings eneogh to see if they are correct or not.



The markings may be bogus, but the paint scheme looks accurate enough.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2007)

Question though.... Is this a Bf 109 or is it not? Is it one even though it's been built in Spain and with a different engine? Where do you draw the line?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2007)

I myself do not consider them 109s. 

It is a tricky subject though, since technically it is a 109 with a Merlin Engine hence the redesinged cowling and nose.


----------



## lastwarrior (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi John! Welcome to the community! You're probably in the right place!
Happy posting!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2007)

Exactly Adler, that's what I think as well.....to me a Bf 109 has or should have a Daimler Benz engine.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2007)

Its kinda like the kit car of warplanes. Adler, its the chevrons that look alittle bogus or strange.


----------



## fmk.6john (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the welcomes guys.

Here are a few more for you to have a skeg at.....


This is a BF109 that was shot down during the Battle of Britain, it was recovered and displayed around the UK after the war,it has ended up on display at Duxford, one half having been restored and the other half left alone.











An FW190 that will be flying again soon...






A Dehaviland Dh9 full size replica...







A couple from the restoration hanger now, the first is a Bristo Beaufighter and the other is a Bristol Blenheim cockpit....











And lastly a beautiful example of the superb P47 Thunderbolt....












Thats all for now, regards,


John.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2007)

Great pics, those figures look lifelike!


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 26, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I myself do not consider them 109s.
> 
> It is a tricky subject though, since technically it is a 109 with a Merlin Engine hence the redesinged cowling and nose.



Yeh.....sorry guys
Realised the mistake after posting
No disrespect to 109 fans


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2007)

No worries was just pointing it out.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2007)

No harm done mate....as Adler said no worries.


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 1, 2007)

G'day John Enjoyed your photos mate. And ignore that crack about us Colonial types.


----------

